# Statisches Routen über mehrere Hops



## zeroize (8. Februar 2008)

Auch wenn ich mich als absolute Routing-Flasche outen muss - ich habe da einige Fragen, die mir leider Google nicht beantworten kann.

Ich weiß ungefähr wie man Routen und Windows und Linux einrichtet (route add etc.). Man gibt das Netz und das "Gateway" an, welches zum gewünschten Zielnetzwerk führt.
Nun soll es eine Möglichkeit geben (ich glaube es heißt source-routing), welches eine Route auf einem Client einträgt und die über mehrere Station geht (also mehrere Netze).
Wie richte ich eine solche Route ein?

Vielleicht ist das eine ziemliche bescheuert einfache Frage, aber ich komme einfach nicht dahinter ;-).


----------



## Sinac (9. Februar 2008)

Warum fragst du nicht gleich den Menschen von dem du sowieso alles weisst? 
Ja, sowas gibt es - das ist fast das gleiche wie Spanning-Tree und dabei wird dem Host die Wegwahl ueberlassen. Ich weiss nicht was du mit meinem schoenen Netz vor hast, aber in den meisten Situationen ist Source Routing ziemlicher Bloedsinn da auch nicht ganz ungefaehrlich (zumindest LSRR).
Schau mal hier: 
http://tldp.org/HOWTO/IP-Masquerade-HOWTO/iproute2.html
http://www.cs.cmu.edu/~dmaltz/dsr.html
http://www.iss.net/security_center/.../Methods/Technical/Source_Routing/default.htm


----------

